# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  خيرة فى غيرة

## الشوق غلاب

* خيرة فى غيرة عبارة تقال لك عندما تفقد شى
وهناك عبارة ثانيه تقول  رب ضارة نافعه
تحت هذانين العابارتين اريد ان اسال سؤلاً
رغم عدم قناعتى بان المعز محجوب هو احسن حارس مرمى فى السودان ليس الان بل منذ سنين ولكن هنا اطرح سؤال
مع المستوى القوى الذي قدمه بهاءالدين خلال هذا البطوله وانا اعتبرة هو اكثر اللاعبين المؤثرين ويعود له الفضل الاكبر بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى هل لو كان المعز حاضرا فى تلك المباريات كان لوجوده اثر او فضل فى تاهل المنتخب 
تخيلوا معى ان المعز كان الحارس الاساسى للمنتخب؟؟؟؟؟
اما الشق الثانى الذي اريد الجنوح اليه وهو تصريح مازدا الاخير بعد نهاية مباراة المنتخب مع منتخب الجزائر.
لقد قال مازدا ما دفعه فى تغيير تشكيلة المنتخب البطاقات الملونه وخوفه من ان ينال اى لاعب بطاقه تحرمه من المشاركة فى المباريات القادمه.
وعلى حسب متابعتى لمسيرة المنتخب ارى ان هذه التشكيلة هى الامثل  للمنتخب في كل المباريات مع اضافة راجى فى المباريات القادمه 
معنى هذا ان الضارة كانت نافعه وهذا يدل على ان مازدا ماشه معاه بالبركه حتى الان لا يعرف التشكيلة المثاليه للمنتخب اذا اعتبر التشكيل الاخير للمنتخب كانت لظروف.
*

----------


## hamdi73

*المنتخب و حتى هذه اللحظة ليست له ملامح أو طريقة لعب معينة يمكن أن يستدل بها عليه كما هو الحال مع المنتخبات الأخرى لك الله يا منتخب !

*

----------


## Deimos

*في ظل وجود مازدا لا يحق لنا الحلم بالبطولة فقط نسأل الله التوفيق ...

وإذا حدثت المعجزة وتوجنا بالبطولة فسيكون الفضل بعد المولي عز وجل إلي اللاعبين والجمهور ...

*

----------


## ابولين

*لو كان حارس المنتخب معز شعيرية لطرنا قبل ان نلعب المبارة00((00 الثانية00)) يا مازدا ماااااا عزبتنا
                        	*

----------

